# A new Mini



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

We have a mini staying with us until tomorrow he is the brother of Erik the Toy.

Charly loves him so much, here are a few pics of him and Sómi the mini.

Also two pics of Sómi with a wing in his mouth training to become a big hunting dog


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

few more


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

What a super cute little dude! Glad he and Charly are havin' some fun!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

They are both beautiful; I love Charly's look; it's rockin'!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I love your pics. Looks just like my house - everybody is on the couch


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> I love your pics. Looks just like my house - everybody is on the couch


Thank you all 

Usually nobody is allowed on the couch but the small guy was sitting with us, Charly was so interested in him that he climbed up in the sofa..
Then I went to get my camera, too take some fun pics of them.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I Like the name Somi. They are adorable together!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I love how white he is! Beautiful face! What kind of wing is that?


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

What a cutie! I looked at the picture and though geese that toy kind of looks like it's a bird in his mouth!  
Looks like he is well on his way to becoming a future hunting dog


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I love how white he is! Beautiful face! What kind of wing is that?


Thanks this is a Rock Ptarmigan, maybe you know it as Partridge.
We go hunting every fall for them, this is our Christmas dinner 

Rock Ptarmigan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh those pics were too cute. They look absolutely sweet together.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

There's something so very special about one poodle visiting another! Your photos are terrific. Just shows you friends come in all shapes, sizes and colors. I'll bet little Somi sleeps soundly at night after shadowing Charly everywhere. If all my house guests were that adorable, I'd be a better hostess!! he he!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> There's something so very special about one poodle visiting another! Your photos are terrific. Just shows you friends come in all shapes, sizes and colors. I'll bet little Somi sleeps soundly at night after shadowing Charly everywhere. If all my house guests were that adorable, I'd be a better hostess!! he he!


Thank you, Somi is now in his new home 
Charly loves all dogs but he is not a fan of other Standard Poodles males. 
But he loves the little guys.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aha, yeah I thought it was a Partridge wing


----------

